# Replica Pirate Doubloons



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I never did like the plastic "pirate coins" you could buy in bulk so I decided to try and make some that looked a bit more real. Here are my boring coins I cast over the weekend that actually turned out halfway decent.














































40 down, only 3000 more to go!

As promised, here is the How-to!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

those look to cool, i just used the ones from hobby lobby  how did you make them? love them


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

those look authentic I love them!! Love the map in the background as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

They look very real. Made from dental resin?

**EDIT**
711 posts. LOL!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful, IMU - well done!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I do like those!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Likey Likey!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! I really like those.  They look real.

Could you make me some quarters to use in the Laundromat?  j/k


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great! What did you use to cast them?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

They do look great. Nice job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words. They were very simple to make. I'll try and put a little how-to together in the near future.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work, but man do you have a lot to do now!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are Freakin awesome, I want some!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Add me to the list of admirers! They are outstanding. 

* I want a tutorial as well!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The how-to has been posted (it's in the how-to section and link added to the first post).


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Finger Bar & POTC Cursed Coin*

Other treasure ...










Finger Bars (usually in just gold but why not silver too) & a quick copy of the Aztec Cursed Gold Coin from POTC.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

those are too cool, you just keep making me more invious!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome work IMU


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, it would have been so much easier to just say, "Bah! Who's going to notice the cheap coins I bought at a store?" Instead you chose to go to the next level and opt for a level of realism that shows such an attention to detail. A really excellent result!

Rich


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words.



GhoulishCop said:


> You know, it would have been so much easier to just say, "Bah! Who's going to notice the cheap coins I bought at a store?" Instead you chose to go to the next level and opt for a level of realism that shows such an attention to detail. A really excellent result!
> 
> Rich


Ya know, I am a fool for putting so much effort into the 'little' details but its MY display and I'll know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

IMU said:


> Thanks again for the kind words.
> Ya know, I am a fool for putting so much effort into the 'little' details but its MY display and I'll know.
> 
> Thanks.


Ahh haaa - see to me this is just the epitome of craftsmanship. "I'll know" - and this resonates with me. This is something I often think which causes me to go that little extra on a project and what makes me want to improve last year's props. And probably less than half the people who see it will even notice or know the difference - but yes - I'll know. Well done IMU - you have done an awesome job with all of this.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Those turned out great!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Those look fantastic! Did you do both sides?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Those look fantastic! Did you do both sides?


Thanks. Actually, no I didn't but I could have since my originals had a double side. I'm getting ready to glue some up into a pile and start casting them as a group.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

IMU said:


> Here are my boring coins...
> Ya know, I am a fool for putting so much effort into the 'little' details but its MY display and I'll know. .


You're no fool, nor are these coins & treasures boring, IMU... they are freekin' fantastic! Keep up the great work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------

